# Tecumseh H60 Manual or settings



## popellis

Hi Everyone
I would like to know if anyone has information on a
Tecumseh Motor
model H60753618	serial 32130
This is on an Ariens snowblower and I am trying to breath life back into it. It is really not in too bad a shape. Anyway the carb was all gunked up, so I cleaned it and I am trying to set the jets. Although I can get it to run at high speed but not very well on idle in fact it usually quits. Also do you know if you can put a primer bulb on a older machine like this one? The previous owner claimed it never threw the snow very far but I have not got that far yet..

Thanks

Mark :hat:


----------



## snoman

mark
First off , check this site http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf for the repair manual that will explain the stuff on your motor.
As for the primer, yes you can because I've done about a half dozen conversions now on the Tecumseh engines. You have to drill and tap a brass fitting into the side of the well used for the atmospheric vent plug. Once that the brass fitting is threaded and epoxied(just to make sure it doesn't come out) the atmospheric vent hole that is there is probably too large so you have to plug it and make it about half the size. If it is too large then when you push the primer, all the air will go out the vent hole and if it is too small, then you will get too much fuel going into the carb throat.
Lastly, as for the Ariens not blowing well....my favorite machine is the older Ariens and they blow extremely well. Especially if you bury the tunnel in about 24 inches of snow. I believe the older Ariens were probably one of the best blowers made. 

snoman


----------



## popellis

Thanks snowman
I have a new ariens and the new ones have primer bulbs, since the previous owner complained about hard starting in the winter I thought maybe it would be better with a primer bulb. What do you think and if so what kit or parts do you recommend?

Mark


----------



## snoman

mark
I guarantee it will make a difference in starting if done properly. I just picked up a package of barbed fittings with a 10/32 thread on it. I drilled where I stated in the previous reply, red locktited the fitting and just installed a primer bulb where ever it was most convenient. The big thing that you must make sure of is the size of the atmospheric vent hole. Remember if it is too large than you won't build up the pressure needed and if too small, you'll get too much fuel and possible atmospheric equalization problems in the float chamber. If your other Ariens has the primer and is near the same hp then check out the hole on it and copy accordingly.

snoman


----------



## popellis

Snowman

Did you use a stock primer from Ariens??

mark


----------



## snoman

popellis
Nope, I just used what ever old primer setups I could scavange off old blowers and such. Nothing really special because all you want to do is pressurize the float chamber which will force fuel up into the throat of the carb.

snoman


----------



## popellis

Thanks Snowman I will lookinto that..

Mark


----------



## heinrich

*I have the same Ariens snowblower*

with the tecumseh H60 motor and it runs great, but I need a new muffler. Searched online but no success.... looks like this old motor is obsolete. Can anyone suggest a repair shop that might have one?


----------



## snoman

heinrich
Give me your model and type number and I will get you info.

snoman


----------



## heinrich

snoman 
I found what I'm after. With some info from here and a little more effort I got a part # and price. Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## PistonPal

Enjoyed reading your posts from the "New Guy" perspective!! Here in Harmony, Maine, we know SnowBlowers. 200+inches for the past 2 years. Also have some old Ariens that I restored. The first, a little guy, 3.5 HP ST350 20" Model 932004. I also have the 6HP you were writing about and a little older than the other one. The 6 is model #H60 750728 with Serial # 3275. Both blowers are running perfectly and both with Electric Start and Pull start. Have a 900 foot uphill driveway that I use a John Deere 750 Front mount PTO snowblower on. Hope to see ya when the snow flys - PistonPal


----------



## Blizzard_of_66

*Thanks Snoman*

Thanks for the location of the Tecumseh Manual. Great Help. I have a 1965 6HP/Electric Start Ariens Snowblower that needs a little help and this should do the trick. What a great machine this has been. My Dad brought it home after being stranded for a week in the "Blizzard of 1966" when I was 11 years old. Now I'm 55 and it's still going strong!

As for it not blowing snow very well... This would blow the snow 20-30 feet away when new. After it got a little rusty it decreased significantly. Try repainting the inside of the snow blower and augers, then applying a silicone spray.


----------



## hdman97

I'd check the auger belt,may just need and adjustment or replacement.
If they slip the distance it can throw snow is decreased.
I replaced a belt on a blower that didn't look too bad,but the sides were worn
It blew snow like it was brand new.


----------



## mrbrad

snoman, great link you gave there. Do you know of one that covers tecumseh H60 model motors? That link was not for the one I really need to see! Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech

mrbrad said:


> snoman, great link you gave there. Do you know of one that covers tecumseh H60 model motors? That link was not for the one I really need to see! Thanks.


There are many links to service manuals and other information in the sticky thread of this section of the forum. Entitled "Helpful Links".

The manual posted in snomans link does cover the H60, as this manual covers the H22 through the H80.


----------



## flh77rat

*Snowblower with tecumseh H60*

Hey guys,
New to this site and I'm trying to find info on ignition for my snowblower motor. Having hard time to figure where to start. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Bill


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk Bill.I'm not sure what information you need,but here is a link to the service manual.If you have a specific question,come on back and someone will be glad to help.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## flh77rat

Thanks to usmcgrunt, I think this should give me all the info I need.
Thanks again!


----------



## flh77rat

*service manual*

Thanks again! Service manual had all I needed and more.
Turned out points were pitted, cleaned and re-set and started on 2nd pull.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Good job Bill,we love hearing success stories.That 1970's Tecumseh should keep running for another 40 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rpeters123

*easy primer fix for old ariens*

I simply drill a 1/8 inch diameter hole to accept a plastic wand from starter fluid or carb cleaner can. Drill hole about 3/4 inch above the 2 side attaching screws for sheet metal carb cover - above the push in spring loaded bolt. Now spray fluid with choke open then close choke to start with one pull. Much easier the installing a primer bulb like the newer ariens have. :thumbsup:


----------

